# Fresh Raw Pork Neck Bones for a 20 lb dog ... and stew?



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am trying to better my dogs diets. I feed TOTW.

I came across a good deal on fresh meaty pork neck bones today at the meat dept. I bought some thinking I could get some good advice if it is ok to feed these to my small 20 pound dogs?

If I can feed these ... do the bones dissolve? They are cuts of approximately 4-5 oz. each. I understand that feeding raw and kibble together are a "No-No" ...

I have decided to start making homemade stew for my little ones due to their allergy and anal gland issues. I am using fresh chicken, fresh green beans, frozen peas, fresh carrots, fresh apples, and a tad of white rice and fresh parsley ... no salt. Does this sound good? I will add it to their kibble approximately 3 times a week. The other days I will feed cooked organ meats in their kibble.

If I cannot feed the pork neck bones ... I will just make it with sauerkraut for us humans! 

Advice is much appreciated - thanks!


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

If you're still considering Horizon Legacy, definitely go for it! It is a unanimous hit around here. The only caution would be watching how much you feed and start at the very bottom of the recommended range as my dogs had some weight gain. They are eating about half of the recommended lowest amount plus about 2 sticks of string cheese and an egg daily. The weight is coming off quite easily.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Lindbert said:


> If you're still considering Horizon Legacy, definitely go for it! It is a unanimous hit around here. The only caution would be watching how much you feed and start at the very bottom of the recommended range as my dogs had some weight gain. They are eating about half of the recommended lowest amount plus about 2 sticks of string cheese and an egg daily. The weight is coming off quite easily.


Yes, I am still considering the Horizon Legacy for those two little ones. It isn't nearly that expensive feeding the small ones. The big dogs get 4Health and homemade stew ... they are not totally left out. I will also give Abbylynn a fresh pork neck bone too then! 

Thanks! They will love you tonight! Lol!


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

Abbylynn said:


> Yes, I am still considering the Horizon Legacy for those two little ones. It isn't nearly that expensive feeding the small ones. The big dogs get 4Health and homemade stew ... they are not totally left out. I will also give Abbylynn a fresh pork neck bone too then!
> 
> Thanks! They will love you tonight! Lol!


Horizon actually winds up costing me less than TOTW because of the portion decrease. I may actually try your stew idea except substitute venison for chicken because the dogs go nuts for venison and I have a ton available to me this time of year! 

I think feeding the raw neck bones to your littles will be fine as long as you watch them and make sure they chew it well enough. I've fed raw turkey necks, pork backs and necks, and chicken wings to 8 week old puppies without issue. I will occasionally give my dogs raw meaty bones in place of a kibble meal to keep their teeth nice and shiny. It works and saves a ton on vet cleanings. At Charlotte's last checkup they asked when I had her in for a cleaning because they couldn't believe how much better they looked since the last time she was in.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Lindbert said:


> Horizon actually winds up costing me less than TOTW because of the portion decrease. I may actually try your stew idea except substitute venison for chicken because the dogs go nuts for venison and I have a ton available to me this time of year!
> 
> I think feeding the raw neck bones to your littles will be fine as long as you watch them and make sure they chew it well enough. I've fed raw turkey necks, pork backs and necks, and chicken wings to 8 week old puppies without issue. I will occasionally give my dogs raw meaty bones in place of a kibble meal to keep their teeth nice and shiny. It works and saves a ton on vet cleanings. At Charlotte's last checkup they asked when I had her in for a cleaning because they couldn't believe how much better they looked since the last time she was in.


I love this info ... my little guys are going on 6 years old and their teeth looked good at the vets a few months back. But they chew on other things such as huge rolled raw hides occasionally ... I would like to cut those out completely ... as there is so much bad info on them concerning bleach and unseen pesticides and such on the hide itself and in the process of making it. I want to keep my little guys around for another 10 years if possible ... besides genetics ... I being their owner ... it is my responsibility to see they eat well with what I can afford. 

I greatly appreciate the advice. 

EDIT: I actually came across that stew idea on a vet's web blog ... but I am making up that particular stew with ingredients of my choice ... as I know the little ones like those particular things.


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

Charlotte's 10 or so and her teeth were covered in tartar when I took her in a couple months ago. Years of bad food and lack of vet care got the best of her. I did do some hand scaling on the really tough spots but the majority was taken care of by the bones. Good stuff.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Lindbert said:


> Charlotte's 10 or so and her teeth were covered in tartar when I took her in a couple months ago. Years of bad food and lack of vet care got the best of her. I did do some hand scaling on the really tough spots but the majority was taken care of by the bones. Good stuff.


I am in the process of making the stew right now ... just took a break for a minute. I am writing down all exact measurements as I go ... I will put up the recipe and post it here ... if I can eat it ... so can they! Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Here is my recipe for...

Sweet Stew ..... It is like desert actually. I tasted it and I could eat it myself.  I will use it as an additive to their kibble three times a week.

6 cups water
1 pound fresh green beans
1 pound frozen peas
1/2 pound fresh baby carrots
1/4 cup fresh parsley
2 medium to large red delicious apples ( peeled and cored )
1 cup cooked white or brown rice ( I chose white this time)
2 pounds of boneless chicken or your choice of meat

All ingredients are washed and have no preservatives, apples are peeled and cored, and everything is chopped into bite size pieces.

This recipe made a huge amount. You can cut it in half if you would like a lesser amount. I have two small dogs and two large dogs to feed. 

I used a 5 quart saucepan. Add all ingredients together except the rice. Bring to a boil and simmer for approximately 30 minutes. I add the cooked rice last as to not have it turn to mush. Cool and put into containers or freezer bags for later as needed.

I chose the freezer bags and measured out the amount I needed per dog in each bag making it easier to defrost. For my 20 pound dogs I measured out 1/3 cup for each dog and will add it to 2/3 their normal amount of kibble.

Prep time was approximately 1-1/2 hours depending on how quick you are. I do not have a food processor! Lol! 

My dogs loved it!  Of course my dogs like just about everything!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

^ Any reason to add that stuff? It sounds great for a human, but a carnivore doesn't really _need_ produce and certainly not grains like rice. Not being harsh, just curious.

Also, there is no reason to not feed both kibble and raw. While they do digest differently, most dogs can handle it just fine with no tummy troubles. From what I can tell the biggest reason raw advocates say not to is because they see no reason to continue feeding the kibble when raw is species appropriate and provides the dog with what it needs- so why continue the kibble.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Sibe said:


> ^ Any reason to add that stuff? It sounds great for a human, but a carnivore doesn't really _need_ produce and certainly not grains like rice. Not being harsh, just curious.
> 
> Also, there is no reason to not feed both kibble and raw. While they do digest differently, most dogs can handle it just fine with no tummy troubles. From what I can tell the biggest reason raw advocates say not to is because they see no reason to continue feeding the kibble when raw is species appropriate and provides the dog with what it needs- so why continue the kibble.


The only reason I started feeding the stew is just to keep some fiber in their diet along with pumpkin due to the one dogs anal gland issues. I do not give that to them on a daily basis. I also chose the parsley as it acts like and antioxidant. They were spoiled years ago by being given table scraps with their food. I have left them go and tried the food training options I have read about to get them to eat and they will starve themselves until they vomit bile and then the dry heaves and will not drink water even. I have been adding bits of real meats to trick them into thinking that their kibble is wonderful stuff for over 5 years now. :/

I do feed them TOTW now ... and it is a little better ... but they are horrible about dog food.


----------

